#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Επανεγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ μετά από διαγραφή. Ποιοι καταψηφίζουν;

## Xάρης

Όπως θα γνωρίζετε, πολλοί συνάδελφοι διαγράφονται από το ΤΕΕ προκειμένου να σταματήσουν το "_ταξίμετρο_" του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΦΚΑ να γράφει οφειλές.
 Το κάνουν διότι παραλόγως υπήρχε και εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται ασφάλιση της ιδιότητας του μηχανικού.
 Μερικοί απ' αυτούς που διαγράφονται, αποφασίζουν κάποια στιγμή να επανεγγραφούν στα μητρώα του ΤΕΕ.

Αυτό που ίσως δεν γνωρίζετε, είναι ότι δύο μέλη της Δ.Ε. οι:

Ακριτίδης Πολυχρόνης (Χρόνης), εκλεγμένος με τον συνδυασμό της "_Ανασυγκρότησης_" και του "_#ΤΕΕ από την Αρχή_"Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης, εκλεγμένος με τη "_ΔΥΝΑ.ΜΗ._"
 καταψηφίζουν όλες τις επανεγγραφές συναδέλφων.

Είμαι πραγματικά περίεργος να μάθω το σκεπτικό τους.

Είναι υπέρ της ασφάλισης της ιδιότητας οι παρατάξεις:

"Ανασυγκρότηση""ΤΕΕ από την Αρχή""ΔΥΝΑ.ΜΗ.";
Το πρώτιστο βέβαια ερώτημα είναι γιατί να απαιτείται η έγκριση της Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ για διαγραφή και επανεγγραφή. Αλλά αυτό είναι ένα μέγα θέμα το οποίο κανείς δεν συζητά διότι θα χάσει το ΤΕΕ τη δύναμη του αν ήταν τόσο απλό, με μια αίτηση, να μπορούμε να διαγραφούμε και να επανεγγραφούμε.

Πηγή: Αποφάσεις Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ (δείτε όλες τις αποφάσεις της Δ.Ε. για το 2017 μέχρι σήμερα)

----------


## CFAK

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΤΕΕ είναι περιττό. Ήρθε η ώρα να καταργηθεί.

----------

